# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Insecten beten, hoe behandelen?

## oswald

Hallo , heeft er iemand ervaring met beten van vlooien en bedwantsen ? Hoe ziet een beet eruit van vlooi en bedwants ? Benen met deet besproeien of is er een minder schadelijk middel ? Dank.

----------


## Ronald68

Oswald,

Misschien heb je hier iets aan: Zo wordt u geen voer voor muggen
Info over Deet en andere insectenverjagers. Zelf ooit eens iets gekocht in Hongarije. Werkte perfect, is alleen niet in Nederland te koop. Was nog al ongezond.
Knoflook eten helpt overigens heel goed tegen muggen, misschien ook wel tegen andere insecten (en mensen  :Wink: )

----------

